

Google does it again. 'Gives' Pakistan occupied Kashmir to Pak - Garbage
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/Google-gives-PoK-to-Pak-again/articleshow/6329410.cms

======
hasanatkazmi
it sows distribution of Kashmir according to UN Line of Control. Thats
unbiased of Google.

